# W.A. Mozart - his greatest work?



## Katedreamer (Nov 22, 2016)

What (in your opinion, of course) is the greatest work by Mozart? 

(going below K. 222 is a sin ) 


His Clarinet Concerto has always been one of my favourites. I figure people are gonna go straight for the Requiem. :tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

For today I'll say _Die Zauberflöte_.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll cheat and give three from differing genres.

Orchestral: Piano Concerto #20
Opera: Marriage of Figaro
Chamber: String Quintet #4 K. 516

If I had to pick one, I'd probably say Marriage of Figaro


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

mmsbls said:


> I'll cheat and give three from differing genres.
> 
> Orchestral: Piano Concerto #20
> Opera: Marriage of Figaro
> ...


Ha! I was just about to click post with the exact same three choices, (and I would also pick that opera if forced to pick one.)

Here is the post I was just typing up at the same time as mmsbls:



Katedreamer said:


> I figure people are gonna go straight for the Requiem. :tiphat:


I guess most people here won't because that work was not composed solely by Mozart.

The following works are certainly contenders in my opinion:

The Marriage of Figaro
Piano Concerto 20
String Quintet K 516


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

That's a tough one. I'd say my two favorite Mozart works are The Magic Flute and the Mass in C minor; I have to go with the Mass in C minor.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

mmsbls said:


> I'll cheat and give three from differing genres.
> 
> Orchestral: Piano Concerto #20
> Opera: Marriage of Figaro
> ...


I'll cheat too:

Symphony: Jupiter (No. 41)
Concerto: Piano Concerto No. 24
Opera: Don Giovanni
Chamber: String Quartet No. 19, K. 465
Solo piano: Sonata in A Minor, K. 310


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Not even close as far as I'm concerned.

Mozart's greatest works are his String Quintet in G minor, the Keyboard Concerto No. 24 in C minor, the Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E Flat Major, all the Da Ponte operas and the Great Mass in C minor.

There is NO greatest Mozart work! Too many are equally sublime!!!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Fantasia in F minor, K. 608 (for organ solo)


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

The Jupiter Symphony and The Requiem


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It must surely be those that he enjoyed composing most - the operas, the piano concertos, works for horn, clarinet, piano.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bettina said:


> I'll cheat too:
> 
> Symphony: Jupiter (No. 41)
> Concerto: Piano Concerto No. 24
> ...


I strongly considered your first 3 options as well. The Jupiter has always seemed (to my musically limited mind) to be essentially perfect. The Don Giovanni's final scene (Act 2 scene 5) is rivaled only by Die Walküre's final scene. Piano Concerto No. 24 falls just short of No. 20 in my book. Three sublime works.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

hpowders said:


> OP: Not even close as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Mozart's greatest works are his String Quintet in G minor, The Keyboard Concerto No. 24 in C minor, the Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E Flat Major, all the Da Ponte operas and the Great Mass in C minor.
> 
> There is NO greatest Mozart work! Too many are equally sublime!!!


I have loved the Sinfonia Concertante ever since I first heard it. Since then, every hearing raises it further in my estimation. I consider it the greatest double concerto I know, and one of truly great concertos of all time.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

The Marriage of Figaro with the Clarinet Concerto a close second.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The man is a genius but.............. if I have to choose I go for: Cosi Fan Tutte.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The clarinet concerto for me.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Cosi fan tutte, K. 588


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Can't say "the greatest", but my favourites are Piano concerto no.20 and Symphony no.41.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry, an impossible task. Think of one, and another dozen come to mind.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2016)

If I could appreciate Opera more I'm sure I would pick one, but it will have to be a concerto.

K364 is my favorite musical work of all time. After that it would be at least a 10-way tie

K622, K595, K488, K466, K467, K365, K299, K271, K219, K175


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I forgot the Grand partita. 
Dutch wind ensemble/ Edo de Waart.


----------



## CMonteverdi (May 2, 2014)

Le nozze di Figaro... there's a whole universe in this opera.

LK


----------



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

I'll be weak-minded and cheat as well. Best symphony? The last, Jupiter. Best piano concerto? The last, no 27. Best opera? The Marriage of Figaro. Best other thing? The clarinet concerto. If I think of anything else after writing this "quick reply", it will be too late.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Jerome said:


> If I could appreciate Opera more I'm sure I would pick one, but it will have to be a concerto.
> 
> K364 is my favorite musical work of all time. After that it would be at least a 10-way tie
> 
> K622, K595, K488, K466, K467, K365, K299, K271, K219, K175


All wonderful works. I had not heard K175 until just now. I have all of Mozart's early symphonies, and this makes me feel like getting his early piano concertos.

Incidentally, I wonder how many people think of Mozart's works by Köchel number. I had to look most of the above ones up.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Greatest?? I can only say favorite. No necessary order.

Clarinet Quintet
Clarinet Concerto
"Hoffmeister" String Quartet(No.20)
Piano Concertos Nos.20,22,24
"Jupiter" Symphony(No.41)
Sinfonia Concertante


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

So many choices, hard to pick. The follow comes to mind first.

Magic flute
Symphony 40
Piano concertos 20, 25, 26
Clarinet concerto K622
Piano sonata K331


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm going to go for Don Giovanni


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2016)

mmsbls said:


> All wonderful works. I had not heard K175 until just now. I have all of Mozart's early symphonies, and this makes me feel like getting his early piano concertos.
> 
> Incidentally, I wonder how many people think of Mozart's works by Köchel number. I had to look most of the above ones up.


I just find it easier to type "K466" than typing out "Piano Concerto No. 20 in d minor". The truth is I had to look up two or three of them myself.

I hope you like the Piano Concerto No. 5, K175. It was probably Mozart's first original Concerto, although I have heard some speculation that the Violin Concerto No. 1, K207 was written first. It is numbered as the fifth piano concerto, however the first four numbered ones were just youthful arrangements of keyboard sonatas by others.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

For me Piano Concerto No.23 stands above all else, but only just!
Symphony No.38 Prague is pushing mighty close, to give one other example


----------



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

Eine kleine Nachtmusik


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2016)

Haydn man said:


> For me Piano Concerto No.23 stands above all else, but only just!
> Symphony No.38 Prague is pushing mighty close, to give one other example


This could be my choice 23 Brendel - Marriner 38 Marriner on Philips


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

The Requiem. One of the greatest works of all time by anyone.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

fur elisa is mozarts best song make ur baby listn to it it will increse its iq good for faling sleep to


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Francis Poulenc said:


> The Requiem. One of the greatest works of all time by anyone.


If he had finished it and the last half was as inspired as the first, I might agree with you.

As it is I'd probably say Cosi fan tutte, the string quintet k. 516, piano concerto no. 20 or one of the great clarinet works.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Dim7 said:


> fur elisa is mozarts best song make ur baby listn to it it will increse its iq good for faling sleep to


Beethoven wrote fur elise.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Could be any one of at least 100 works - how many composers can you say that about?

The great operas are monumental - so I will pick one of those - Die Zauberflote then.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

There are so many pieces I considered (I could easily pick a Desert Island list from Mozart's works alone, something I wouldn't say of any other composer) but I'm going for "Figaro" - not just one masterpiece, a whole opera full of them.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

My favourite 10 Mozart works are:

- The Marriage of Figaro
- Symphony No 41 in C major “Jupiter”
- Serenade 10 “Gran Partita”
- Piano Concerto No 20 in D minor
- Quintet for piano & winds K 452
- Symphony No 40 in G minor
- Clarinet Quintet in A major
- Piano Concerto No 24 in C minor
- String Quartet No 19 in C major “Dissonance”
- Clarinet Concerto in A major


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Impossible to pick! So I'll just pick the one I listened to most recently, from a superb performance by the Grumiaux Quintet in a triple CD set of the complete quintets:

Chamber: String Quintet #4 K. 516

(K515 is up there was well, with K593 and K614 not far behind, ... these are all serious works from late in his career when he was trying to impress the King of Prussia to get a court position, and to avoid sliding further into debt.)


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

It has to be K. 522.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

stomanek said:


> Beethoven wrote fur elise.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm still discovering Mozart - and I share your appreciation of many works nominated above. But I'm surprised that no-one has yet mentioned the piano sonata No. 14 in C minor, K. 457 and the fantasy in C minor, K. 475 which were published together as a single opus (although they were not written contemporaneously). 

Of the sonata Köchel said "Without question this is the most important of all Mozart’s pianoforte sonatas. Surpassing all the others by reason of the fire and passion which, to its last note, breathe through it, it foreshadows the pianoforte sonata, as it was destined to become in the hands of Beethoven."


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Most important works by genre:
Opera: the Magic Flute and Don Giovanni
Symphony: #41
Concerto: piano concerto 20-27
Chamber: string quintets and piano quartets
Solo: piano sonata #18
Others: ...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I will restate the OP's question: What is the single greatest work by Mozart? No lists please. Just the one, single, greatest work.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Great Mass (K.427). Well it certainly sounds Great.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

KenOC said:


> I will restate the OP's question: What is the single greatest work by Mozart? No lists please. Just the one, single, greatest work.


Well, as I've indicated, its K. 522. The brilliance of the ideas, the perfection of the form, and most of all, an ending that looks forward by a hundred and thirty years!!


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Retrogade Inversion said:


> Well, as I've indicated, its K. 522. The brilliance of the ideas, the perfection of the form, and most of all, an ending that looks forward by a hundred and thirty years!!


At least now we know what Mozart would have thought of atonalism.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Francis Poulenc said:


> The Requiem. One of the greatest works of all time by anyone.


Does anyone believe Mozart dictated the score on his death bed as seen in Amadeus?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

During my early listening years (a few years ago), I once thought the Clarinet Concerto was his greatest work. This was before I appreciate the piano concertos and of course the operas. Still, it is a truly great work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2016)

I refuse to answer this question because it is too difficult.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Leman said:


> I refuse to answer this question because it is too difficult.


I know! It seems impossible to choose. Mozart wrote so many brilliant works. That's why I cheated and listed five works in my post.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mozart's greatest work is the Rondo Alla Turka. But only when played this way. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=821736841302752


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Brilliant improv. NOW, I'm in love!


----------



## madclarinetist (Nov 29, 2016)

Clarinet Concerto and The Marriage of Figaro win for me.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

_Le nozze di Figaro_ is the single greatest artistic creation by mankind. So, that would be my answer.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

The Requiem, Symphony No. 40, Symphony No. 25, Sonata for Two Pianos in D major...


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Must add to my previous choices Quintet in E flat, K 452 and String Quartet No. 19, "Dissonance", K 465.....ooops, and Violin Concertos 3 and 4.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Don Giovanni, Le nozze di Figaro, Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola, Piano Concertos No. 23 and 27, String Quintet in G minor, Ave verum corpus, Great Mass in C minor.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> During my early listening years (a few years ago), I once thought the Clarinet Concerto was his greatest work. This was before I appreciate the piano concertos and of course the operas. Still, it is a truly great work.


It is one of my most favorite Mozart works.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

You simply cannot say that such a master of almost every form produced a 'greatest' work. Whenever you think of one another comes up. The problem is Mozart's finest works have such a sublime perfection it is impossible to say which of them is supreme.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

DavidA said:


> You simply cannot say that such a master of almost every form produced a 'greatest' work. Whenever you think of one another comes up. The problem is Mozart's finest works have such a sublime perfection it is impossible to say which of them is supreme.


Well said that man


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

gellio said:


> It is one of my most favorite Mozart works.


If it's _one _of your favourites you must have more.....


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Too difficult a proposition here, so:

Don Giovanni
Figaro
P. concertos 17,20,22,23,24,25,27
symphonies 39,40,41
clarinet quintet
quintet for winds K452
sinfonia concertante K364
Requiem
Mass C minor

I could go on and on...............


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

All right.......................just one??????

Don Giovanni


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Clarinet Quintet, so also says Richard Strauss. The slow movement was the inspiration for Ravel in his second movement in his Piano Concerto in G. It even inspired the usually untalented (in my opinion) Brahms to write his only masterpiece. I would say the perfection Mozart achieved in this work is up a notch from his others great works, with more depth and maturity. I found his operas, some concertos to have a degree of clutter or fussiness, compared to this.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Phil loves classical said:


> ...It even inspired the usually untalented (in my opinion) Brahms...


Brahms, untalented???!!! *OMG*


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

If I had to pick just one, it would be symphony 41. Probably.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> Clarinet Quintet, so also says Richard Strauss. The slow movement was the inspiration for Ravel in his second movement in his Piano Concerto in G. It even* inspired the usually untalented (in my opinion) Brahms* to write his only masterpiece. I would say the perfection Mozart achieved in this work is up a notch from his others great works, with more depth and maturity. I found his operas, some concertos to have a degree of clutter or fussiness, compared to this.


Why do you feel the need to express your opinion of Brahms in a Mozart thread? You don't like Brahms, that's fine. But don't confuse your lack of understanding of Brahms' music with the composer's lack of talent.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> the usually untalented (in my opinion) Brahms


I'm curious. How so?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mozart's greatest work was arguably his separating from his annoying, smothering father.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Got into that discussion on the overrated composer thread. Here was mainly concerned the effect of the Mozart work on Brahms


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I found my favorite for Mozart changes from time to time. 

Great Mass in C minor is now on my list. I think Piano Variation K 573 as well.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll stick with the Jupiter. That final movement usually reduces me to jelly.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> I found my favourite for Mozart changes from time to time.
> 
> Great Mass in C minor is now on my list. I think Piano Variation K 573 as well.


Happens to all of us, depends on ones mood also.


----------



## itarbrt (Feb 9, 2017)

Not to me but just for him : in various letters he was absolutely proud for his : Idomeneo + k 271 + Entfhurung aus dem serail .


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Mass in C minor


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Katedreamer said:


> What (in your opinion, of course) is the greatest work by Mozart?
> 
> (going below K. 222 is a sin )
> 
> His Clarinet Concerto has always been one of my favourites. I figure people are gonna go straight for the Requiem. :tiphat:


1st movement of his 40th symphony.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Phil loves classical said:


> Clarinet Quintet, so also says Richard Strauss. The slow movement was the inspiration for Ravel in his second movement in his Piano Concerto in G. It even inspired the usually untalented (in my opinion) Brahms to write his only masterpiece. I would say the perfection Mozart achieved in this work is up a notch from his others great works, with more depth and maturity. I found his operas, some concertos to have a degree of clutter or fussiness, compared to this.


Have you heard Brahm's 2nd piano concerto?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Yeah, I like it actually. I also find his first Symphony the closest thing that could be called Beethoven's 10th, and is carefully constructed. He no doubt is a very good composer in some ways. Just overrated (as in the overrated thread). Nuff about Brahms. I think I made enough enemies


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> I'll stick with the Jupiter. That final movement usually reduces me to jelly.


Great choice. The way Mozart balances formal structure, expression, and the polyphony is inhuman, especially after completing both no.s 39 and 40 less than 2 months earlier. All of great quality.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

janxharris said:


> Have you heard Brahm's 2nd piano concerto?


More then once, not the same as Mozart though.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Andolink said:


> Brahms, untalented???!!! *OMG*


Brahms is as untalented as my posts are unpithy.

Brahms, one of the greatest musical geniuses EVER!!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Anyhow, at this time for me:

Mozart's greatest work: Clarinet Quintet in A Major.

The clarinet's finest moment....ever.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

My favourite work by Mozart's is his 40th symphony I think it is wonderful.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> Yeah, I like it actually. I also find his first Symphony the closest thing that could be called Beethoven's 10th, and is carefully constructed. He no doubt is a very good composer in some ways. Just overrated (as in the overrated thread). Nuff about Brahms. I think I made enough enemies


You, never....


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> Yeah, I like it actually. I also find his first Symphony the closest thing that could be called Beethoven's 10th, and is carefully constructed. He no doubt is a very good composer in some ways. Just overrated (as in the overrated thread). Nuff about Brahms. I think I made enough enemies


Hey, I've made enemies by not liking certain rock artists before so I kinda relate. These days I just tend to talk about the composers I _do_ like. That's what we're all here for in the first place, right?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EarthBoundRules said:


> Hey, I've made enemies by not liking certain rock artists before so I kinda relate. These days I just tend to talk about the composers I _do_ like. That's what we're all here for in the first place, right?


Absolutely right!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

EarthBoundRules said:


> Hey, I've made enemies by not liking certain rock artists before so I kinda relate. These days I just tend to talk about the composers I _do_ like. That's what we're all here for in the first place, right?


Right,let us talk about what we treasure and share it here in a civil manner,as music lovers and aware that taste differs and not throw ouer opinions as a used diaper in eachother face;


----------



## cvonbarron (Feb 24, 2017)

*I agree about the Great Mass in C.*

I agree with you about the Great Mass in C minor The opening bars of the Kyrie never fail to send shivers down my spine. Coming in a close second for me is Don Giovanni.


Bulldog said:


> That's a tough one. I'd say my two favorite Mozart works are The Magic Flute and the Mass in C minor; I have to go with the Mass in C minor.


----------



## cvonbarron (Feb 24, 2017)

*Great Mass in C and Don Giovanni*

For me personally I think Mozarts's two greatest works are the Great Mass in C, K. 427 and Don Giovanni, K. 504. The opening bars of the former's Kyrie never fails to send shivers down my spine. In the film "Amadeus" it is played during Mozart's wedding scene. This is historically accurate since he wrote it to celebrate his marriage and his wife, Constanze performed the solo part during the Kyrie.

About Don Giovanni, Charles Gounod called it "A work without blemish, of uninterrupted perfection".


----------



## cvonbarron (Feb 24, 2017)

I agree with you about the Mass in C minor but for second place i would go with Don Giovanni.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The incomplete opera _Zaide_ is one fine work.


----------



## itarbrt (Feb 9, 2017)

Mozart never go to school . His father was his teacher . His dad was before wedding an accademic in Augsburg catholic university . His dad teached 5 foreign language in 7 years . The dad , surely for money , made his sons to travel all over Europe . Dad teached music and several instruments to his sons ( his violin method is also nowadays used/studied in many music schools ) . I have not a so severe approach to Leopold .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

itarbrt said:


> Mozart never go to school . His father was his teacher . His dad was before wedding an accademic in Augsburg catholic university . His dad teached 5 foreign language in 7 years . The dad , surely for money , made his sons to travel all over Europe . Dad teached music and several instruments to his sons ( his violin method is also nowadays used/studied in many music schools ) . I have not a so severe approach to Leopold .


And what's your favourite work?


----------



## itarbrt (Feb 9, 2017)

Pugg said:


> And what's your favourite work?


 Sorry for my 9.99 € chinese mobile . I saw here and there in this thread something relating Leopold . I want only to tell that WAM had a 1st class education from his father . The talent and time changing made the rest . Surely the elder one obtain less result . In one word , idomeneo .


----------

